
China threatens to stop Australian imports - onemoresoop
https://www.canberratimes.com.au/story/6736562/china-threatens-to-stop-australian-imports/?
======
Arnt
If this blaming goes on, the next Mohamed Zaki is going to be pressured by his
managers to just treat the patients. Working on on isolating a possible new
virus can wait, treating the patients has the highest priority. Sounds good
when put that way. As a side effect, the virus will pop up in several
countries before it's really known, so blaming isn't as easy.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_East_respiratory_syndro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_East_respiratory_syndrome-
related_coronavirus#Origin)

